# everyone needs to rise up and protest



## bob II (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok guys and gals, I am going to step out and say some things again. I fully understand how some of you feel about the sos supporters and all the issues that have gone on for over a year now. I understand both camps and as one who was also attacked,chastized for providing info on how to make your point heard, anyone's point, by management agencies, and had requestsfor me to step down in some of myassociations activites, I am requesting that everyone put all those issues aside and for all of us to stand together as one voice this next saturday from 10 to noon on your boat, a friends boat, or along the shore to showour congressional representatives that weneed the overly restrictive regulations relaxed.

The event in destin is being called "a flotilla and recreational angler rally"! I have communications that statesome of the sosers are understanding that congressional action is needed to fix our problems. The protest is to show how the AJ closure, the future reduced season on red snapper, the future reductions on groupers, and the list goes on, is having detrimental impacts on everyone, not just for-hire boats, not just commercial fishermen, not just on private recreational anglers, but on our communities and all those who provide dockage, boats, tackle, hotels, food, and the list goes on. 

We are making a lot of forward progress in the past couple weeks of gaining support, not just in the Gulf but up the east coast. We now have letters, two, one with the 4 governors from TX, LA, MS, AL and one from Gov Crist in FL, all telling the secretary of commerce and the congressional delegations from those states about the negative impacts the unintended consequences of the reauthorized MSA are having on our states. These letters did not get written because a small group of for-hire guys convinced the governors to write them. It was because the "recreational community", all recreational anglers and support industries convinced them to write the letters.

None of us can get things done as small groups. We all need to work together, we all need to show the media and our representatives that we are all being impacted. Separating the recreational sector will not fix the problem, a new data system will not be in place to show real time fishing and fishing data in time to fix the problem, only congressional action will fix the problem.

I am requesting that everyone make a statement saturday.Leave the us vs them at the dock for now. Ifthe regs are not relaxed it won't make any difference if you are sos, pri/rec, for-hire, com, or whatever. If there is no fishing none of the rest matters. The no fishing is closer than it has ever been. We have momentum, lets keep it growing.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

On the other hand I'm asking the recreational anglers to stay out of the charter boat protest. Their hope of having thousands of recreational anglers show up in support will get them noticed and that may spur our lethargic representatives to try and do something for the fishing industry. Nothing will come of it to benefit recreational anglers. These are the same people that want to reduce our allotment of fish to 24% of the allowable catch. If you as recreational anglers want to have a peaceful gathering to show solidarity by all means lets do so. We as recreational anglers can mass in the thousands at different locations simultaneously. The commercial guys will be lucky amongst themselves to get 100 people. It's time we stick up for ourselves, don't show up and swell their ranks so they get noticed.



Kim


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

i was going to do the protest until reading here about the split between us and the charters. let them have at it. it will take someone important from the charter boat sector not for the sos plan to repair the relationship between us and them.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

If you have a PENSACOLA protest then maybe it wouldn't fall on deaf ears. 

The key word in RECERATIONAL boats.


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

+1 with KIM


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

:moon

Skip


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Sooooooooooo......

Not to state the obvious, but when would you guys like to have a protest in Pensacola?

Do you want to do it in boats or on shore?

What would really draw alot of attention is to stage a peaceful rally at the Pensacola side of 3 mile bridge, and then walk the length of 3 mile bridge with all the protesters. It would shut down the bridge for awhile. Make some commuting people angry, but would DEFINITELY garner attention.

Others who wanted to could join in on their boats in the bay. Also, anyone unable to walk it could drive their vehicle in the march. We could load lots of people into trucks, etc.

One of those banners stretched across both lanes would be pretty hard to miss, carried by the front-runners.

Just an idea. Less likely to cause the FWC and coast guard to intervene (like the destin protest). More likely to receive harrassment by deputies and state troopers.

If we went 3 MPH, it would block the bridge for an hour or two. There are wrecks that do worse than that.

Just an idea. For the record, I just joined FRA. They are the only ones suing the NMFS and winning right now. They won an injunction in 2007, and currently have 2 lawsuits in various stages of litigation against NMFS. They are going to announce this coming week a new lawsuit leveled against NMFS over the amberjack closure.

I hope to get a class action lawsuit against NMFS up and running. The FRA lawyers are checking into the options. That way, we could ALL be listed as litigants. That would be GREAT!

NMFS is SOOOOOOOO tone deaf about the reality of red snapper, that it is obvious to me that it is going to take a lawsuit to make them listen.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

You would need a permit for the "protest" or parade. I wold ike to see one done in Pensacola, but unless you have proper planning withe media present and covering the event it would be ineffectual. Perhaps the pensacola charter boat association or the pensacola recreational fishing association wants to organize one in Pensacola for all to join in?

Mark W


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I will gladly join the protest in Destin along side the charter captains.....as soon as they all denounce the SOS plan and announce that they are united with the recreational anglers. We should plan ralleys consecutively, throughout the gulf coast states, walk bridges or whatever it takes. Banners reading who we are. Mabey the recreational guys should block the harbor in Destin every weekend. With the way Noreaga point has closed the entrance it wouldn't be that hard.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Or mabey Sat we could block the entance to the harbor after they all "gather "in the pass. Where would they go then?


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I would participate in blocking the charter boats. I also would support blockade at the fish markets. I saw a sign on the fish market in Destin last Friday that said in big bold letters, "Red Snapper, caught last night."


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Just had a thought "spookie I know...."

What is instead of putting the boats in the water (which would get minimal attention (I think))

we all get up EARLY and trailer our REC boats into downtown Pensacola. We could take up all the street parking around city hall, the courthouse and really puta snarl in the traffic patterns in down town. It would cost us some $$ in quarters for the meters, since we all would take up 2-3 spots. I think you get a hour or 2 for a quarter.

No permits (I don't think i ever saw a sign that stated that you could not park a boat in these spots), not breaking the law.

We could spin it in a way, "What are we supposed to do with our boats, now that they are not allowing us to keep any fish?"

If there were REC boats all over down town, I think that would get noticed more that a bunch of us sitting in the pass like we usually do when we are fishing...... Call WEAR and tell them what is about to occur, interviews would take place. get the WORD out!!

Think about it.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I like that idea. And what was that about needing a permit for a demonstration? So let me get this straight, I need a permit to demonstrate my disgust? That disgusts me even more. Its called civil disobedience for a reason lol.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

so, who do you think we should contact?

Maybe Bill Coursen? This soumds like something that would fall under his domain...

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2><H1 align=left>Pensacola Recreational Fisherman's Association Officers</H1><TABLE class=MsoNormalTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#006699>*Office*</TD><TD bgColor=#006699>*Name*</TD><TD bgColor=#006699>*Phone*</TD><TD bgColor=#006699>*Email*</TD></TR><TR><TD>President</TD><TD>Scot Mason</TD><TD>516-0515</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Vice President</TD><TD>Walt Kostevich</TD><TD>554-0836</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Secretary</TD><TD>Nick VanMeter</TD><TD>477-3432</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Treasurer</TD><TD>Jerry Struck</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Sergeant-at-arms</TD><TD>Joe Russo</TD><TD>485-6878</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>*Chairman reef"s*</TD><TD>*louis Barber*</TD><TD>*432-4066*</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Chairman, Fish Clinic</TD><TD>Joe Madden</TD><TD>944-5269</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Chairman, Family Fish Rodeo</TD><TD>Cliff Pack</TD><TD>698-2901</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Boardmember</TD><TD>Chris Knieja</TD><TD>*484-5515*</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Boardmember</TD><TD>Norman Thomas</TD><TD>432-7856</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Boardmember</TD><TD>Earl Rader</TD><TD>470-0941</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>Chairman, Political Action Committee</TD><TD>Bill Coursen</TD><TD>455-0091</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SPAN class=article_seperator>


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *choppedliver (11/2/2009)*I like that idea. And what was that about needing a permit for a demonstration? So let me get this straight, I need a permit to demonstrate my disgust? That disgusts me even more. Its called civil disobedience for a reason lol.


*You need a permit to walk across and closethe 3 mile bridge, like the bridge to bridge run does. It is a state highway. *

*If not, you could be receive a citation for obstruction of traffic on a state highway.*


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I just called the city of pensacola permit department. They don't issue permits for this kind of thing. They said call the police department.

Another thing about my 3 mile bridge idea is that Gulf Breeze starts halfway across the bridge. We would need a permit for both municipalities.

I will call the police when I get a chance today, unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

OK.........

So here is the info I found out:

I called the pensacola city Dept. of Permits, and it is not them.

They said call the pensacola police. I called them and they said it is not them. They did give me the right number to call, though.

It is *City Hall*. Lady that is in charge is named *Kim Kaminski*. (850) 436 5674 She is a city coordinator for events. Basically, what she said was that small gatherings would be simpler. As they get bigger, there may need to be police presence and traffic control. If it got to that point, there would be a charge to the "Event Coordinator" for the overtime worked by the police staff. Also any other requirements such as portapotty use, electrical use, etc.

If we had it in downtown pensacola, it would be simpler due to more sidewalks, less traffic to deal with.

Also, if we want to hand out fliers about our cause, there are regulations that have to be met on those as well.

Asked about 3 mile bridge, and she confirmed that it would require joint cooperation of Escambia and Santa Rosa county forces due to jurisdiction. She also said that there is usually insurance issued for a "special gathering" that covers liability should anyone get hurt. I guess it is available through alfa, etc.

Bottom line of it is that we need to decide what everyone wants to do. If you all want to demonstrate, I am with you. If you want to sit on the sidelines and watch as we get systematically stripped of our rights to a natural resource, then so so be it.

What does everyone want to do?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Im up for whatever. Count me in. News needs to be notified ahead of time, and as much publicity garnered as possible.


----------



## lyle-t (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree with Kim .... let the charter guys stand for themselves, they don't care about us, they only care about the guys who dont have boats. I would not worry about a permit ... isn't attention the point anyway.... I bet when the license sales drop someone will finally take notice.

also, I have quit buying fish caught by comm. fishermen ... not even a fishstick


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Angus...we don't need a permit to "tow" our boats accross the bridge,and back.......,and back,....etc. a hundred boatsbeing towedback and forth across the bridge would get some attention, especially at 15mph!!!


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I also like the take all the parking spaces. They are free here in Okaloosa county. But it would be best on a weekday. Imagine no spaces left at the courthouse, tag office. And anywhere else we could think of. I also think this should continue until something happens. Mabey it would cath on statewide. We could also get a hundred boats eastbound on I10 at 40mph, that is the minimum speed.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

What are we protesting against here?Does anyone on forum have one shred of evidence that the laws in place are a current act of randomness?Help refresh my memory here on how many protestors hold degrees in science and Have scientific data on current fish stocks?Im all for a protest if someone can prove that we need open the seasons back up but having proof is going beyond saying hey look at all the snapper we catch in a given area.I a NOT a tree hugger or enviro but i want to know where the proof is.

Sick of greedy fisherman thinking the fish stocks are supposed to improve every year when a couple few thousand extra fisherman get added to the fish catcher stats.

You guys want to improve the fishery.STOP telling every tom dick and hairy how and where to go on public forums to limit on flounder.stop posting every report on how many grouper and what your using and where to go.This problem is not going to fix itself.Im so sick of people demanding a resource from the government that have NO PROOF of bad management.Unless anyone on this Forum has scientifically tested offshore reef fish zones from here to Jacksonville than all were protesting is pure speculation and being pissed off just because we can.

Im sure a whole lot of fisherman attempted the same protest back when all the redfish laws were put in place.Good thing they lost or we wouldnt have any more redfish to even complain about.

I say let the fishery management do there job.Lets bitch about the commercial netters killing thousands of pounds of Juvenille snapper to get hand fulls of shrimp.I dont see anyone protesting commercial netters in city hall.Ask why millions of pounds of UNITED STATES caught grouper gets shipped to Canada every year so someone that lives in Iowa can live in a nice house and send a paycheck to a local commercial boater.Protest that.

Protesting a fishery management that can BE PROVEN is in a tired stATE is only going to make us look like greedy fisherman unhappy with current regs.Its not going to CHANGE anything.



Im sure ill get flamed or post deleted like the last 5 but the truth sucks but thats what it is.

You guys know we have a good snapper fishery here but the rest of florida is terrible.we have a pretty decent fishery here in general but its also the smallest areas for pressure put on the fish stocks.GO to south florida or tampa and fish there reefs for red snPPER lol.IF ITS BAD DATA than let us all HIRE A PROFESSIONAL and PROVE THEM WRONG>protesting without any kind of real time data proves nothing and will get us NOWHERE when the HMFS puts there data on the evidence table.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Will:

If they told you that you could no longer drive down the interstate because there was a lack of asphalt, would you just take them at their word? What if you saw piles of asphalt on each side of the interstate, yet they told you an asphalt shortage meant you had to limit your interstate use to less than 1 mile a day????? Would you take their word for it? Would you demand a scientific study to look into the piles of asphalt? Would you want to wait 3-4 years while those studies were being done, all the while not drive on the interstate?????

I like the idea about the trailering of the boats at record slow speed (both lanes). We could establish a turn-around spot and keep doing circles.

Would we be able to purchase a WHOLE red snapper from Jo Patti's to use? They can't do anything to us as long as we have a receipt.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Go blow your horn somewhere else. If you don't want to help then don't. I have lived here for 39 years. Theree have NEVER been more red snapper than there are now. If you don't like red snapper mabey you don't know how to cook it. I don't fish 50miles off shore, but I don't bash you or the fish you catch. Each to their own. Some desk jockey in Washington has no idea about the fish population hear. Why do other states ,or even other areas of our state have different regulations????? Because fish populations are different in different areas. Red Snapper are way over abundent in the northern gulf. We are tired of the bs.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

We can all put banners or water color paint on our trucks and boats for the protest. If it catches on mabey in a month the whole state could SLOWLY drive to Tallahassee,


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I personally think we should pressure Gov Crist to open snapper season in Fl waters to a more reasonable season. Lets get back to April 15-Oct 31.2 fish per person 16" or up. Tell the feds it will be that way until they are more reasonable.


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

> *gameaholic (11/2/2009)*Go blow your horn somewhere else. If you don't want to help then don't. I have lived here for 39 years. Theree have NEVER been more red snapper than there are now. If you don't like red snapper mabey you don't know how to cook it. I don't fish 50miles off shore, but I don't bash you or the fish you catch. Each to their own. Some desk jockey in Washington has no idea about the fish population hear. Why do other states ,or even other areas of our state have different regulations????? Because fish populations are different in different areas. Red Snapper are way over abundent in the northern gulf. We are tired of the bs.


they used to same the same thing about cobia 39 years ago and now look . i just want to catch fish maybe if they had put i done this years ago all of us young guys wouldnt be hearing about "how it used to be" .i do agree rec fishermen are being punished when the commercial are raping the sticks imo.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *gameaholic (11/2/2009)*Go blow your horn somewhere else. If you don't want to help then don't. I have lived here for 39 years. Theree have NEVER been more red snapper than there are now. If you don't like red snapper mabey you don't know how to cook it. I don't fish 50miles off shore, but I don't bash you or the fish you catch. Each to their own. Some desk jockey in Washington has no idea about the fish population hear. Why do other states ,or even other areas of our state have different regulations????? Because fish populations are different in different areas. Red Snapper are way over abundent in the northern gulf. We are tired of the bs.




That the same speech you gonna give from the podium of your protest?Can you please show me some third party data for red snapper stock assesments since the year 1945 up untill now.We know the Gulf council gives 2 shits about a 200 mile stretch of coast since the regs are bundled up for the southeast region.So please show me some evidence.I wounder if this was the same attitude displayed by fisherman when striped bass was banned in the late 80's and goliath grouper were put on the protected species list.I suppose you already know artificial reef fishing does not count as a valid stock assesment.Show me your evidence.You gonna lead uneducated fisherman to a protest I think you need to educate them.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I wonder what would happen if Crist directed FWC to apply state snapper laws to those they check beyond state waters. In other words, thumb their nose at NMFS.....


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

> *MCNABB51BOI (11/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *gameaholic (11/2/2009)*Go blow your horn somewhere else. If you don't want to help then don't. I have lived here for 39 years. Theree have NEVER been more red snapper than there are now. If you don't like red snapper mabey you don't know how to cook it. I don't fish 50miles off shore, but I don't bash you or the fish you catch. Each to their own. Some desk jockey in Washington has no idea about the fish population hear. Why do other states ,or even other areas of our state have different regulations????? Because fish populations are different in different areas. Red Snapper are way over abundent in the northern gulf. We are tired of the bs.
> ...


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *MCNABB51BOI (11/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *gameaholic (11/2/2009)*Go blow your horn somewhere else. If you don't want to help then don't. I have lived here for 39 years. Theree have NEVER been more red snapper than there are now. If you don't like red snapper mabey you don't know how to cook it. I don't fish 50miles off shore, but I don't bash you or the fish you catch. Each to their own. Some desk jockey in Washington has no idea about the fish population hear. Why do other states ,or even other areas of our state have different regulations????? Because fish populations are different in different areas. Red Snapper are way over abundent in the northern gulf. We are tired of the bs.
> ...




Another point taken.Take cobia and snapper off the commercial dinner plates than you have yourselves something protesting for but if you the gulf council and HMFS in one ear saying the stocks are 3% of what they were in 1945 and you angry fisherman in the other year saying its a lie they are going to want proof.They give 2 shits what color you paint your truck or how many boats you tow to Kansas they do not care.The bottom line will be the 51 percent going to commercial fisherman will be 90 percent and your going to get hosed.Thats the way it is.Protest the root of the evil in the fishery stocks and than you can get somewhere.Normally when a ish becomes overfished the way snapper have(ALL THIS TALK AND PROTESTING WILL ONLY PROVE THE DEMAND PLACED ON THEM)THE FISH IS USUALLY DECLARED A GAMEFISH and commercial interest are closed off completely after a 5 year ban all together.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

As unfortunate as it is. You know there was no data then just like there is none now. The only data is in the amount that is CAUGHT. Charter boats as well as Rec. are catching more than ever. It amazes me that all you do is stir trouble, get booted and beg your way back. I guess Chris has way more patients than me.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

why dont all yall enviro **** stfu


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *enviro3 (11/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *-=Desperado=- (11/2/2009)*What are we protesting against here?Does anyone on forum have one shred of evidence that the laws in place are a current act of randomness?Help refresh my memory here on how many protestors hold degrees in science and Have scientific data on current fish stocks?.
> ...




Please do not respond to me or quote me.I am not in your group or agree with anything you say.Your exaggerated and sarcastic post proves you are an imposter and here to stir shit.Your avatar explains everything.Now go away troll.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

As a suggestion for a protest rally point. Does anyone know if The Department of Commerce, NOAA and or NMFS has a pensacola field office?

Mark W


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

My data is the piles of red snapper on EVERY reef i go to. My data is the fact that people catch red snapper at 3 mile bridge. What more do you need?

Sure, I don't have peer reviewed data. BUT GUESS WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SHOCKER!!!!!!!









Neither does NMFS. They are using phone surveys, for crying out loud!

By that rationale, I should be able to do phone surveys and find out how many people think there are plenty of snapper out there, and it should count as "empiracal evidence".

Somehow, my evidence is never going to be good enough, and the NMFS evidence smells like potpourri even though it looks like a GIANT dog terd......

That just supports what I have been saying. The NMFS is INTENTIONALLY tone deaf!

For the record, I was thinking about this over lunch, and I came to a new realization. They (NMFS) closed the amberjack season on everyone. However, they only closed the snapper to the recreatonal folks. Commercial guys are STILL fishing despite all of these new numbers that show we OVERFISHED this last year. Is it just me or is it REALLY easy to see which side of the bread gets buttered by NMFS???????


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *BigBrandon (11/2/2009)*why dont all yall enviro **** stfu




That the same thing you would have told the Gulf council back when they banned your precious redfish back in the 80's when they were over fished to almost extinction from the blackened craze?Grow up dude and educate yourself.Fishing from the T pier and bob sikes does not make you an expert on reefish just an uneducated expert on hearsay.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *gameaholic (11/2/2009)*Angus...we don't need a permit to "tow" our boats accross the bridge,and back.......,and back,....etc. a hundred boatsbeing towedback and forth across the bridge would get some attention, especially at 15mph!!!


We can get Joe Z to lead!!!! :letsdrink I remember a post some time ago about 3 mile bridge and towing a boat......:clap


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *markw4321 (11/2/2009)*As a suggestion for a protest rally point. Does anyone know if The Department of Commerce, NOAA and or NMFS has a pensacola field office?
> 
> 
> 
> Mark W


NO they have one in Tampa and 1 in Mass or new jersey or some shit like that.One of them up nort states but i believe its MASS


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

damn will, just as soon as they allow you back on the forum you start bitching again.. its pathetic that you have NO life so you feel its necessary to try and bring everybody down with you.. zoloft is your friend

just because i fish the t pier and greenshore DOESNT mean thats all i fish, at least i catch fish worth posting instead on sitting on here bashing everybody


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *BigBrandon (11/2/2009)*damn will, just as soon as they allow you back on the forum you start bitching again.. its pathetic that you have NO life so you feel its necessary to try and bring everybody down with you.. zoloft is your friend
> 
> 
> 
> just because i fish the t pier and greenshore DOESNT mean thats all i fish, at least i catch fish worth posting instead on sitting on here bashing everybody




please explain to me how a discusssion on why im protesting becomes a bashing session.Dont take confusion and wanting the obvious facts as bashing.If you want to call me an enviro than so be it but dont hate the truth.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey all. Not to be a stick in the mud here but if people are serious about staging a peaceful demonstration to bring the plight of recreational anglers into the public awareness, it needs to be done in a professional/civic manner. First of all anything we do as a group must be within lawful statutes. If it gets the media attention that we want it wouldn't look good to be getting our protest televised while participating in a criminal activity. We want the focus to be on what we gathered for not on the laws we violated while doing it. 



What ever we do must all be done within the guidelines of the law. The only way to do this would require us to become somewhat organized as a group. Since there are so many of us we would have to choose a group of spokespersons. We would have to be able to give specific details about what has brought us together in common cause.



Some food for thought.... Since we, the recreational anglers have over harvested over two million pounds of red snapper in our 75 day season. It stands to reason that it must be because there are more and more anglers every year to start with. Throw into the mix the fish for money charter boats and that put more pressure on our allotment. The commercial sector got 51 % of the TAC because the fishery is regulated by the department of commerce. Money speaks to money go figure. So we the recreational anglers got 49%, that's almost an even split and I can live with that. Somewhere there are numbers showing the annual growth of the number of salt water fishing licenses issued to document the growth or recreational anglers. We need to keep that 49% for the recreational angler because as our numbers swell so will the number of fish taken by anglers. 



The charter guys want to go with the commercial folks, let them go. Then the commercial and charter groups can figure out how to split that 51% TAC through out the fishing industry. They will then be able to figure out their data collection system to their hearts content.



NMFS by law was supposed to have figured out how to keep track of the recreational anglers fish catches and they haven't do so yet. I think if the fishing industry has a means of counting it shouldn't be so hard for us to do it especially if we all participate in the effort.



So what do we really need??



1- Some sort of pettition



2- A group of organizational spokespersons



3- Public relations for our cause



4- A date and place to gather



I may have missed something here so feel free to help fill in any blank spaces.





Kim


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Will, how do you defend the data that the NMFS is using????

I just want to hear your rationale....


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey all. Not to be a stick in the mud here but if people are serious about staging a peaceful demonstration to bring the plight of recreational anglers into the public awareness, it needs to be done in a professional/civic manner. First of all anything we do as a group must be within lawful statutes. So you can forget about trailering boats over the bridge, it is not legal to impede traffic. 



What ever we do must all be done within the guidelines of the law. The only way to do this would require us to become somewhat organized as a group. Since there are so many of us we would have to choose a group of spokespersons. We would have to be able to give specific details about what has brought us together in common cause.



Some food for thought.... Since we, the recreational anglers have harvested over two million pounds of red snapper in our 75 day season. It stands to reason that it must be because there are more and more anglers every year to start with. Throw into the mix the fish for money charter boats and that put more pressure on our allotment. The commercial sector got 51 % of the TAC because the fishery is regulated by the department of commerce. Money speaks to money go figure. So we the recreational anglers got 49%, that's almost an even split and I can live with that. Somewhere there are numbers showing the annual growth of the number of salt water fishing licenses issued to document the growth or recreational anglers. We need to keep that 49% for the recreational angler because as our numbers swell so will the number of fish taken by recreational anglers. 



The charter guys want to go with the commercial folks, let them go. Then the commercial and charter groups can figure out how to split that 51% TAC through out the fishing industry and leave the recreational anglers and their 49% TAC of all marine resources allotted to recreational anglers alone.



So what do we really need??



1- Some sort of petition



2- A group of organizational spokespersons



3- Public relations for our cause



4- A date and place to gather



I may have missed something here so feel free to help fill in any blank spaces.





Kim


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *-=Desperado=- (11/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon (11/2/2009)*damn will, just as soon as they allow you back on the forum you start bitching again.. its pathetic that you have NO life so you feel its necessary to try and bring everybody down with you.. zoloft is your friend
> ...


im not trying to call you an enviro *** tree hugger but you are fighting along with them, if you dont like red snapper or dont agree with our views, then simply push the back button.. not that hard


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (11/2/2009)*My data is the piles of red snapper on EVERY reef i go to. My data is the fact that people catch red snapper at 3 mile bridge. What more do you need?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly my point.You guys want to protest protest the commercial industry's hand in the resource but dont criticize the stock assessments.I have been dealing with them all my life and come to realize they are usually pretty accurate on assessments.If the commercials SECTOR hasn't reached there quota than why are they still able to fish for the fish.Remember this year when snapper seasoned opened almost 2 months before the recreational guys.ASK YOUR CONGRESSMAN AND GOVERNOR WHY IS THAT BUT PROTESTING the stock assessments on a hope and a prayer is going to make yourselves look like buffoons.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Run Dover (11/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *gameaholic (11/2/2009)*Angus...we don't need a permit to "tow" our boats accross the bridge,and back.......,and back,....etc. a hundred boatsbeing towedback and forth across the bridge would get some attention, especially at 15mph!!!
> ...


That would get some attention, Ill stay in the back if Joe Z is driving.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>_<U>Hit the rubble Sunday....north wind wasn't too bad out there.... 

So, I'll throw some more gas on the red snapper fire...I'd say we caught no less than a million red snapper in 4 hours. When we could keep a bait down long enough, we managed to get some nice mangrove, some almost legal triggers and one lane. Even caught a small cobia and AJ. We kept what was legal and watched the rest swim back to the bottom.

I heard the snapper season was getting even shorter next year?!?!?!?!? With a one fish limit?!?!?!?!? I'd say someone has some bad data. I've never seen so many red snapper....most of 'em keeper size.









Looking for calmer seas and some runs to the edge this month...maybe I can get away from all these "endangered" fish.

ok....done ranting....</U>_ 

This is off another post. I rest my case about snapper numbers. They are so thick out there that they are going to start fouling up propellers pretty soon.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Kim (11/2/2009)*The charter guys want to go with the commercial folks, let them go. Then the commercial and charter groups can figure out how to split that 51% TAC through out the fishing industry and leave the recreational anglers and their TAC of all marine resources allotted to recreational anglers alone.




I for 1 completely agree with that.If the charter sector wants to become commercial and what they are saying is the rest of the country depends on them for red snapper than let the commercial sector take a 20 percent or even 15 percent.Splitiing the 49 percent only gives the commercial sector even more than the 49 percent.I completely follow this.That would be a very valid argument on the rec guys side.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

we need seperated areas just like the hunting maps with differant rules and seasons.... as for the fish data...the numbers here dont reflect the rest of the fishery.. the east coast is very overfished dont know about the tampa area....we had snapper boats and i hated them because of the guys fishing them.... no respect for the resources.... i dont think the coast rec guys should be punished on their numbers so the rest of the country can have red snapper much less canada... if you cut the commercial quaota supply will go down and the price will go up... so they will make the same weather they catch more or less.... i think the for hire guys should havea seperate limit for the tourism....... we cant feed the hole nation on our fish ... if they want snapper let them TRAVEL down here and catch them.... this would have a bigger impact than letting the commercial guys rape the reefs..... :hoppingmad


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

For the record, I want to say that the first step for anyone who wants to get involved is to join an organization that has a PAC or that is suing NMFS.

We do not have enough pull on our own to change alot.

Any rally we hold would help, but the real way to hold the NMFS proverbial feet to the fire is to sue them.

I joined FRA because they are suing NMFS as we speak, and they are winning. That is a requirement for my support, because I honestly don't think NMFS cares what the recreational fisherman thinks. Only way to change that is a good old fashioned lawsuit.

Please let your first step be to join FRA, RFRA, RFA, or any organization fighting for the recreational fisherman.

After you do that, then lets discuss what day to hold a rally. We can easily do it in downtown Pensacola on the courthouse steps. I say we can get some whole snapper from Patti's and let them sit out for awhile and get good and smelly. Then hold a protest on the courthouse steps, with a short march, perhaps down to the bayfront....


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (11/2/2009)*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>_<U>Hit the rubble Sunday....north wind wasn't too bad out there....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if you remember but i already stated the Fisheries gives 2 shits about artificial bottom and will not base there numbers on artificial reefs or oil platforms.Those numbers will be far few and between on sandy bottoms and natural bottom.No oil platforms in south florida bro.I realize what your saying i do but they also do not asses floridas red snapper stocks by what we catch in the panhandle.Everyone knows the red snapper craze here has caused the reef building craze that keeps our stocks in good numbers but from apalacha to tampa and over towards palm coast and jacksonville they catch a red snapper and its like holy shit look its a red snapper.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Splittine (11/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Run Dover (11/2/2009)*
> ...


Whoops, got so tickled with the Joe Z thing I forgot to finish my post.

Food for thought. We may not want to screw with the average Joe's morning commute. People do get pissed in traffic, and we need to try and get the publics sympathy. 

A bunch of "Rich" boat owners making me late for work!!!!! They're complaining about fishing??? WTF!!!!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

So I have to suffer because everyone else has no red snapper??

That is like telling people in washington state they can't catch salmon because nobody else has them. Or people in california that they can't drink wine because nobody else has vinyards.

My question for the enviro dude is this: Do you support resource conservation through harvest management, or are you a died-in-the-wool PETA follower who does not want any fish caught?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I just had an idea. 

What if we were to use bananatom's boat to place 4X8 signs on the old 3 mile bridge. We can say whatever we want, and it would take an act of congress to get them removed. No way for anyone to get to the middle section without a boat, but there is LOTS of room for some stuff.

Just build some 2X4 frames and stick them up.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Start witting your congressman , local and state politicians, Then start calling up these offices and ask questions ect ect. It works better than bitching. *Action* speaks louder than words.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (11/2/2009)*So I have to suffer because everyone else has no red snapper??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Apples and oranges.The NMFS southeast region manages Gulf of mexico,carribean,south atlantic.I do not believe the southeast region manages the North Pacific or salmon stocks or do they manage wine grapes.Were talking about the Region they manage and its a very big area.Just because we have good stocks 300 miles out of 2500 miles of coastline does not mean they base there numbers for the stocks on what we catch here.If they split up the snapper region than im sure the data will be alot different but there are to many variables.When you figure out the area they manage and the conditions of the red snapper fishery in those areas than your protest may turn into a laughing stock.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Also organizing a blockade or anything like that on the bridge or anywhere is plain selfish and irresponsible.What if someones mom or kid died in an ambulance sitting in this blockade or visa versa.I still think you guys need to get ALL YOUR FACTS together before you make this attempt but thats just me


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *enviro3 (11/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *-=Desperado=- (11/2/2009)*
> ...


Thats your god given right if you dont eat fish.I love to eat fish.You a catch n release chicken and cow eater also or just plain vegetarian?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

> *Hook (11/2/2009)*Start witting your congressman , local and state politicians, Then start calling up these offices and ask questions ect ect. It works better than bitching. *Action* speaks louder than words.


Aleady been doing it. The ONLY response I got was from Gaetz. He said it is not in his control, but he is bringing pressure to bear with Crist.

The congress is tonedeaf too. Too busy with healthcare reform to worry about a little thing like snapper.

That is why a lawsuit is so appealing. Bypass the whole congress and padded pocket politician. Go straight to someone who can put in an injunction and FORCE them to follow the law, which NMFS is not doing...


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

> *enviro3 (11/2/2009)*I eat protein I buy from the store - mainly chicken. But i am really concerned about fish stocks that's why i am catch and release only.
> 
> pete




so if you went fishing with me, and we caught some white trout, of which there are millions, and no limits, and we went home and cooked them up nice and crispy, you would not eat them?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (11/2/2009)*Also organizing a blockade or anything like that on the bridge or anywhere is plain selfish and irresponsible.What if someones mom or kid died in an ambulance sitting in this blockade or visa versa.I still think you guys need to get ALL YOUR FACTS together before you make this attempt but thats just me


Will has a good point here. Besides, I know that if you back traffic up in the left lane, you can get a ticket for obstructing traffic. So guess what you get if we all tow boats at minimum speed across the bridge, the guys in the left lane will get tickets for obstructing traffic. I like Realtor's idea of taking up all the parking around city hall with the boats. What would it cost you for three meters for 4 hours? 4.50? And you wouldn't have to move because you paid for the rght to be there. We could also have a tailgate breakfast/brunch in the parking lot.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I may be crazy for doing so, but I have been inviting as many Discovery and Scientific shows down here to debunk the myth of the dissappearing Snapper. I have written letters to the shows and asked them to do their own research since the recreational fisherman does not have the econimic wearwithall to conduct massive studies like the state and federal government does. I was hoping to get some real third party statistics that would either be in our (recereational fishermen) favor or not. At least it would be another study to look at. I agree that a protest would get some attention, but it is important to make sure we get the right people's attention.I am for standing up for my rights, but likeshe always says, sometimes it is quality, not the quantity.

Chris


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Chicken...now there is one nasty motherhumper that will never be depleted. Hey Angus tell em' about chicken hatcheries...oh wait Im derailing...

Anyway I know a dock in Perdido Key that may could allow some signage? Since it has a flotilla around Mardi Gras maybe we could protest there? I dunno I like Mikes Idea of signs on 3 mile!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I will tell you what would be great.

We could get Al Gore to go and write/film "An Inconveniant Snapper" where we would go out and film snapper being caught and film them underwater.

That would be helpful. It would bring it into perspective. The NMFS has total disregard for what is going on off the shore of the florida panhandle.

I remember seeing a film on the net a few months ago. Seems like one of the members had made it? Anyone remember that?

I will search for it......


----------



## bob II (Dec 26, 2008)

here is an ad that will be posted in the destin, ft walton, pensacola, and panama city papers this week. READ the ad and you see that the issue of sos/pri/rec/com/for-hire, is not mentioned. The protest that are being done on Saturday off destin, Panama city, mexico beach and any other place are being done to bring attention to what the problem is; THE OVERLY RESTRICTIVE OVERFISHING REGULATIONS, which only congress can fix by relaxing the current law. As I have said here at the beginning, everyone needs to set aside the issues that are dividing us and stand together as one voice. If the law is not changed there will be no fishing for anyone so division won't matter.

The current overly restrictive overfishing requirements are affecting every fisherman equally as we are all being hit with closed seasons, lower bag limits, and other restrictions. No one will survive if the law isn't changed.

We suggest that if you are willing to get on the water on Sat from 10am to noon that you do so in areas with large visibility from the public. Create signs to display that bring attention to the problem. I have sent emails to many in pensacola with suggestions. Maybe some one can post them here or send them to you.

Today the protest began in ft walton on hy 98. many recreational for-hire guys, pri/recreational guys, business people lined the street with signs and the nbc tv channel here in pc, wjhg, covered the event. You can go to wjhg.com and view the event. We are looking for a more wide spead coverage on sat, and the more areas involved the more impact it should have.

Similar events are being done on the east coast. The governors of all 5 gulf states have written letters to the secretary of commerce expressing concern over the severe restrictions. 4 jointly signed a letter and crist did his own. Everyone can thank state senator gaetz for his help with crist.<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">RALLY FOR RECREATIONAL ANGLERS AND FLOTILLA<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>Flotilla begins Saturday, November 7th at 10:00 am at the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Destin</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Bridge</st1laceType></st1lace> followed by a rally, public forum and fish fry!<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>The Destin fishing community and the Destin Charter Boat Assoc. is organizing a rally and flotilla to gather recreational anglers and the businesses that depend on the fishing community, to send a clear and loud voice to our US Congress that the future and fate of many thousands of American families lies in their action or inaction.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Congressmen ********* and Congressman*********, we need your help NOW!!!<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>We are calling on fishermen and supporters from the entire <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">Gulf</st1laceType> <st1laceType w:st="on">Coast</st1laceType></st1lace> to join us in Destin or in your own home port and send a message to your congressmen that we must have their help to survive!<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal>Recent changes in the <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: TimesNewRoman; mso-bidi-font-family: TimesNewRoman">revised Magnuson-Stevens Fishery Conservation and Management Act (MSA), are having crushing consequences in our fishing communities, across our state and along all coastal states. The NMFS still continues to use a antiquated and ?fatally flawed? data collection system to try and track fish being caught and landed by recreational anglers even though they have been mandated by the same MSA to implement new data collection methods.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>"Their survey has been called 'fatally flawed' by the chairman of the committee that reviewed it for Congress, yet they still use it," said Bob Shipp, president of the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Not only do they use this system to try and track fish being caught, they also base part of their stock assessment data on it!<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>The Fishing Community has worked with, pleaded to and fought against the NMFS over obvious flaws in the data collection system and the outdated stock assessments and we continue to get nowhere! At this point only relief and flexibility on the congressional level can help our fishing communities stay alive and viable.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Long term, sustainable fish stocks that support healthy fishing communities is and always have been the goal of the fishing community and that is the direction our fisheries are heading. Fisheries management is needed and wanted to continue the rebuilding process, but it must be balanced with common sense and the long term sustainability of the fish stocks and the fishing communities that rely on them.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>NMFS has failed repeatedly to implement a new data collection system or account for all salt water anglers, but yet at the same time have implemented harsh new restrictions based on recreational anglers over-fishing their quota. It does not make sense, nor does it pass the smell test and Congress MUST INTERVENE NOW to stop the madness that is crushing our coastal fishing communities and the businesses that rely on them.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>The issue must be addressed immediately! Funds must be allocated for data collection and current stock assessments. Flexibility must be apart of our fisheries management while these new management tools are implemented. ONLY OUR CONGRESSMEN can intervene and help us at this point!<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>*WE NEED FLEXIBILITY AND WE NEED HR1584 AND S1255 AMENDED WITH THIS LANGUAGE: *<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>_<SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">Notwithstanding any other provision of law, the reef fish fisheries in the Gulf of Mexico and South Atlantic shall not be required to be rebuilt, and over-fishing ended, by a specific date provided that the annual level of fishing does not exceed the net reproduction rate for that fishery such that the fishery is rebuilding each year. If the objective set forth in this section is not met for any of the Gulf of Mexico and <st1lace w:st="on">South Atlantic</st1lace> reef fish fisheries in one year, the Secretary of Commerce shall adjust the fishing_<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"> _<SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o>_<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>_<SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">rate in that specific fishery in subsequent years to compensate for any overage.<o></o>_<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>_<SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold"><o></o>_<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>In our nation?s history, citizens have had to stand up and fight for their rights and for WHAT IS RIGHT for over 200 years. Women did not have the right to vote or hold office until the citizens of this country stood up for what is right. The passage of the Civil Rights bill would never have happened had not citizens across our country come together to fight for WHAT IS RIGHT!!<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">COME JOIN OUR FLOTILLA AND OUR RALLY FOR RECREATIONAL ANGLERS[/B].<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>It will be a peaceful and respectful assembly of recreational fishermen and women, the businesses that rely on and support the fishing community and supporters of the fishermen to stand together for WHAT IS RIGHT!<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">The flotilla will assemble in the <st1laceName w:st="on">Destin</st1laceName> <st1laceName w:st="on">East</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Pass</st1laceType> near the <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Destin</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Bridge</st1laceType></st1lace> on Saturday, Nov 7<SUP>th</SUP> at 10:00 am for 2 hrs To be followed by a rally and public forum at the Destin Fishermen?s Co-Op from 12:30 to 2:00 pm.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">We will have contact information and literature available for you to contact your congressmen and representatives.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">We must have their support and commitment to pass this legislation.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Their will be a fish fry and celebration hosted by the City of <st1:City w:st="on">Destin</st1:City> as part of Destin?s 25<SUP>th</SUP> anniversay celebration on the <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Destin</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Harbor</st1laceType></st1lace>.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">COME JOIN OUR FLOTILLA!!<o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">For info on the rally and how you can help, please email [email protected]<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Many businesses and individuals have contributed to this message and our cause, we are grateful to them for their continued support and concern for the future of the Destin Fishing Community and their own local communities that rely on the recreational fishermen and divers.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>They include:<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o>


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bob

How does the statement below require NMFS to do anyhing different under the law? Understand it relaxes the date, but doesn't the rest of the sentence mean that if NMFS says we overfished it negates the time requirement. 

NMFS needs to count the fish on artificial reefs in their data collection. could that requirement be part of the amendment as well?

_"shall not be required to be rebuilt, and over-fishing ended, by a specific date provided that the annual level of fishing does not exceed the net reproduction rate for that fishery such that the fishery is rebuilding each year. "_



_Mark W_


----------



## bob II (Dec 26, 2008)

This legal language drafted by George Mannina, the dc lobbyist hired by obfa a couple years ago. George was one of the original drafters of the original MSA in 1976 so he is well versed in the act. It was vetted among some key commercial and recreational reps who agreed to the languageand basically would allow the nmfs and councils to take the approach that as long as a fishery wasimproving, regardless if it was undergoing overfishing, that restrictions would not have to be so severe. It would provide the councils the ability to monitor the fisheries and allow fishing as long as the fishery kept improving toward the goal of being not overfished. If the harvest for any year was determined to be preventing the fishery to achieve not overfished or if an enviromental problem affected the fishery so that the biomass was reduced, then the council could take more restricitve measures.

Essentially the language is legaleze for use the stairs vs an elevator to get to the top.


----------



## lyle-t (Oct 1, 2009)

just a reminder .... red fish caught in federal waters is STILL illegal to keep ...... how long ago was that inacted ???


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bob

thanks for the clarification i am sure the legal professionals have it well in hand.

Mark W


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Folks again I ask you not to support the commercial interest with a show of solidarity. By doing so you will only help them take away from the recreational sector which is growing annually. We need to keep the 49% TAC for all marine resources alloted to the recreational sector. Let the charter boats go commercial and then the commercial and charter interests can divide up the 51% TAC already alloted for the commercial fishing industry.



Kim


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Kim (11/3/2009)*Folks again I ask you not to support the commercial interest with a show of solidarity. By doing so you will only help them take away from the recreational sector which is growing annually. We need to keep the 49% TAC for all marine resources alloted to the recreational sector. Let the charter boats go commercial and then the commercial and charter interests can divide up the 51% TAC already alloted for the commercial fishing industry.
> 
> Kim


I don't get how you see the show of solidarity as support for the commercial interest. As it stands right now the commercial interests continue to fish while we as a recreational sector sit here and argue amongst ourselves while we can't catch the same fish the comercial guys are still fishing for. If we are smart as recreational guys we should work with the charter guys to come up with a plan that helps both of us. If we stay separated like this and continue to argue the commercial guys are getting what they want. We'll never take any of the commercial 51% if we continue like this. I think we need to work with the charter guys and work towards a goal of Commerical 40%, Charter 30%, and Recreational 30%. Again if we don't work together we might all get 0% while the commercial guys keep their 51%.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *69Viking (11/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Kim (11/3/2009)*Folks again I ask you not to support the commercial interest with a show of solidarity. By doing so you will only help them take away from the recreational sector which is growing annually. We need to keep the 49% TAC for all marine resources alloted to the recreational sector. Let the charter boats go commercial and then the commercial and charter interests can divide up the 51% TAC already alloted for the commercial fishing industry.
> ...




69V

theproblem i see with your philosphy is that a small group of "Charter guys" that also happen tobe the organizers of the Destin protest, are supporters of the SOS plan. The SoS plansupporters with the backing of the Environmental Defense Fund and the tacit approval of the gulf council are actively working to split the TAC shares 51 % commercial (no change), 30% charter andand 19% recreational. Additionally, no surprise here - a number of the SOS supporters are commercial anglers.

How do you propose that private recreational anglers work with them?

Mark W


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *markw4321 (11/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *69Viking (11/3/2009)*
> ...


Mark that is best I've seen it explained, thanks.I don't agree with the Charter guys SOS plan as you explained it but I also don't agree with the Charter guys and the Recreational guys fighting amongst ourselves when the goal of the protest is to stand up to the commercial interests and the government restrictions on recreational anglers, it's not necessarily a show of support for SOS is it? If the Charter guys want our support for SOS I recommend they meet with the recreational guys and work out a better plan for it. It's clear theCharter guys are playing both sides of the fence so they need to work with their commerical buddies and work out a better plan. Something along the lines of commercial 40%, charter 30%, and recreational30%. I'm just a small time fisherman thatlikes to go out with my sons and catch fish. Under the current actions that ability is slowly going away, something has to change, I just wish I had more power to make it happen.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *69Viking (11/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *markw4321 (11/3/2009)*
> ...


That is the question of the day. One minute feel like Iought to show upwith my boat in Destin and the next start thinking what happen's if i do show up and12-24 monthsfrom now thegovernment institute's SOS I will feel pretty stupid when the charter's are fishing and we are not. 

Either way - feel like the best chance to get short term relieffor longer recreational fishing seasons andbetter stock assessments is the potential to change the verbiage in the Magnuson Stevens Act that is currently working. 

Mark W


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Mark



You made some good points there but stop and think about the recreational angler sector. What's one thing about our sector that is markedly different from the commercial and charter sectors?? The answer is " OUR NUMBERS GROW EVERY YEAR!!!!!! We need to keep our 49 % of the TAC it insure a fishery for the recreational angler population. Keep in mind that the numbers of commercial and charter boats is limited by the number of permits available. So that means their numbers are pretty much static. So they could work out a reasonable fishery for both the commercial and recreationalk sectors. This way the commercial side can have 51% of the TAC taken by a stable number of permit holders and get their quota of 4.25 % of the TAC every month of the year. that would give them a pretty much guarenteed financial stability every month. The recreational sector will have to live with regulation, bag limits and even closed season if necessary to maintain our marine natural resources in sufficient numbers.



PS. I want to be able to take my grandchildren fishing.



Kim


----------



## bob II (Dec 26, 2008)

No one needs to travel to destin. You can do your own protest in pensacola, with pri recs guys only if you want, or you can join hands with others. The message to be sent to dc is from everyone, relax the overly restrictive overfishing requirements which are affecting everyone. If the law is relaxed evferyone gains, not just one sector over another. Doing your own protest in pensacola simply shows support to amend the law so we can all continue to fish, period. Protests will take place in destin, panama city, mexico beach, I hear rumor that the people in orange beach will be doing one. Others on the east coast are doing protests, we have finally gotten people in different areas of the country to work together for the common cause. The list is growing and hopefully more congressional folks will hear the message and get the job done. 

This is what the protest is all about. Not to benefit me, you, him, or her. To benefit everyone!


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

y cant we just put certain fish in the gamefish category?just a thought.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Protest will also be held in Orange Beach at Perdido Pass and will have local news coverage. Please come and show your support in any boat big or small.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

There will be a protest in Orange Beach on Saturday! Everyone is welcome and encourged to get on the water. My family will be there.


----------



## bob II (Dec 26, 2008)

The event is growing every day. Media exposure is also growing. Port St Joe has now joined in so we now have commitments from St Joe, Mexico Beach, Panama City, Destin, Orange Beach, AL thru Zekes Marina. Media outlets are ranging from Mobile, Panama City/Destin, Apalachacola, the FL keys, Miami, up the North East coast. </DIV>I will be on a radio show in the Keys Monday night with a Clear Channel radio station. I have been contacted by several news papers. Others have also been contacted. This event is gaining momentum every hour now.</DIV></DIV>*WE NOW HAVE OVER 250 MILES OF COAST LINE JOINING IN THE RALLY. IT'S SPREADING AND GROWING. KEEP THE MESSAGE POSITIVE, KEEP THE WATERWAYS SAFE, AND LET'S HAVE A GREAT DAY ON NOVEMBER 7, 2009!!!!!*</DIV></DIV>CCGF, PCBA, DCBA, and many other associations are working together to make REAL "CHANGE" happen. President Obama ran on the platform of "Change". Let's make it happen.</DIV></DIV>*I HAVE NEVER KNOWN OF SO MANY DIVERSE GROUPS, RECREATIONAL, COMMERCIAL, BOATERS, SUPPORT BUSINESSES, COMMUNITY LEADERS, CONSUMERS, OCEAN USERS, AND MANY OTHERS COMING TOGETHER AS ONE VOICE. CLEARLY THE UNINTENDED CONSEQUENCES OF THE REAUTHORIZED MAGNUSON/STEVENS ACT ARE NOW ADVERSELY AFFECTING SO MANY. IT'S PAST TIME TO FIX IT. TELL YOUR LEGISLATORS TO SUPPORT HR1584 AND S1255 AND AMEND THEM TO RELAX OVERFISHING. LET US ENJOY OUR RESOURCES. LET US CONTINUE TO WORK AND FEED OUR FAMILIES AND SUPPORT OUR COMMUNITIES.*</DIV></DIV>*KEEP THE MESSAGE MOVING, ASK EVERYONE TO GET INVOLVED.*</DIV></DIV>Thanks to everyone who is working, participating, and supporting this effort.</DIV></DIV>Bob</DIV>


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Recreational anglers beware!!! Do not let yourselves be caught up in this hype the charter guys are laying on us here. They are concerned with their business profits first and foremost we are secondary at best in their list of concerns. If we allow ourselves to be fooled by their rhetoric, and congress acts on their behalf the recreational angles will end up with 24% of marine fisheries resources. Once that happens it would take another act of Congress to increase the allotment to the recreational sector. Look how bad it has gotten for us with 49% of the TAC allotted to us. Imagine 10 years from now when the number of recreational anglers has increased by 30% what the bag limits and season lengths would be like. Is this what you want for yourselves, you children and all future generations?? I hope not. If you have to gather and I think we should but we should do it apart from the commercial and charter groups and represent ourselves. The charter people want us to show up there are tens of thousands of us in communities along the various state coastal cities. There are only a few thousand of them total. The charter community barely has enough people working in it to sponsor a checkers tournament in each locality. Don't swell their ranks and give a false image that there are that many affected by the change in the charter industry. When it's our turn to demonstrate and protest do you really think they will be there to support us?? No way, for them anything we get takes away from them. Think about it, think about your children and their children and let your conscience be your guide.



Kim


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

KIM 



I fell more dumb for reading your post you need some education on the facts Bob II does not support 

the SOS plan he is trying to battle the FEDs by your side for your children/grandchildren wake up get some coffee then read some facts on the subject then post something that will help people because the way your headed your grandchildren wont have a chance of catching a Snapper.


----------



## bob II (Dec 26, 2008)

Kim,

I and many others fully understand your concerns and frustrations. There are fewer than 100 charterboats supporting sos. I do not and over 1000 fed permitted vessels do not and there are probably another 1000 state licensed vessels who do not. As I have been saying for ever, separation of the rec fish sector will not solve our problem, a new data system will not solve our problem, taking all the commercial fish will not solve our problem, hell, the nmfs says we are estimated to have harvested 4.2 million pounds of red snapper in the rec fishery in just 75 days. How in the hell can anyone think an additional 800,000 pounds would have helped us?

THE PROBLEM IS THE OVERLY RESTRICITIVE OVERFISHING REGULATIONS WHICH ONLY CONGRESS CAN FIX, PERIOD. ALL FISHERMEN, RECREATIONAL, COMMERCIAL, ALL BOATERS, ALL SUPPORT INDUSTRIES, ALL COMMUNITIES, ALL CONSUMERS ARE BEING NEGATIVELY IMPACTED BY THESE REGULATIONS. ALL OF US ARE SUFFERING AND THE ONLY FIX IF CONGRESS. IF THE LAW IS CHANGED AND WE HAVE FLEXIBILITY IN FISHERY MANAGEMENT, WE CAN ALL FISH A LITTLE. 

THE PROBLEM IS THAT ALL THE ENVIROMENTAL GROUPS ARE OPPOSED TO ADDING FLEXIBILITY. THEY WANT ALL FISHING STOPPED. THEY ARE REASON CONGRESS IS SO RELUCTANT TO AMENDING THE LAW. THE ENVIROS KEEP TELLING CONGRESS THERE MUST NOT BE ANY CHANGE, EVEN IF PEOPLE ARE FORCED OUT OF FISHING, IN 5, 10 YEARS THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FISH AND THEN PEOPLE CAN FISH. I'M NOT WILLING TO WAIT 5 OR 10 YEARS BECAUSE IT IS NOT NECESSARY. 5 OR 10 YEARS FROM NOW NO ONE WILL BE WANTING TO FISH AS THEY WILL ALL BE DOING SOMETHING ELSE.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Gloucester fisherman recently protested the undue influence of the Pew Environment Group and the Environmental Defense Fund on federal fisheries policy managed by NOAA under the direction of Dr. Jane Lubchenco, a former Pew Fellow, former EDF vice chairman and served on the Pew Oceans Commission.

You need to know what the Pew group is about. Read this; http://www.fishingnj.org/netusa17.htm



Also here?s everyone?s November 4th Senate testimony at the Oceans, Atmosphere, Fisheries, and Coast Guard Subcommittee hearing on The Future of Ocean Governance: Building Our National Ocean Policy.

 [url]http://commerce.senate.gov/pu...aring_ID=a190dda5-770e-46dd-bfba-4ee64342897e [/url]


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's all the more reason to separate the commercial sectors from the recreational one. Grouping together is a mistake at this point. The charter sector can raise a few thousand people off their boats add family to that a few thousand more. Stretch that from Texas to the Florida coast you may have 50,000 or so charter folks, count the recreational anglers and you probably have 15 or 20 million. That's why they want us to support them. All the politicians that have made a statement about stricter regulation or closures of season have only addressed their concern for the fishing industry. Not a single comment was made by any politician with concern about Joe Public, the recreational angler. So if we stand with them and represent their industry it will cost us in the long run. All the fish caught by commercial boats within U.S. territory belong to the public, they are a natural resource of the United States and belong to every citizen. If recreational anglers want to participate and express their opinion of how NMFS and the Department of Commerce affects us we should organize get together and make it happen in an effort to get the Department of Commerce to get it's mess straightened out. The collection of data needs to be streamlined and made efficient. I'll bet if some one asked the people at NASA or some MIT think tank they could probably come up with a pretty good system for accountability. That would be all fine and well except for the people will will try and cheat the system and that will be just another set of problems like we have now. I do not endorse supporting commercial or charter fishing industry tea parties, demonstrations, boat gathering or what ever. If recreational angles do those same things, I will be there for every one I can get to.



Kim


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

It is called "L.O.S.T." which stands for Law of the Sea Treaty!! As I see it, this unilateral, unsubstantiated declaration is just a preparatory step by congress to pass the "law of the sea treaty" that will hand over control of all waterways in the United States along with its Marine resources to the United Nations. Check it out!!!!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

After all of the "Great ideas and input" I've read on this site, this is the only organized rally/event/protest I've seen or read about that people are actually attending. Please don't degrade this as a for hire or charter boat only event. It's obvious we all love to fish and keep a few of the fish we catch. The only way this will be possible is to rally TOGETHER, charter or not, we have to stand united! A show of force and numbers is the only way to get attention! Please attend .

Capt. Ed


----------



## REEFD (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, Mobile press reg. has the protest on todays front page, jus thought you might like to know.


----------



## Dr. Fish (Oct 3, 2007)

The need to show up and protest tomorrow is more importantthan ever whether charter boat or recreational as the Federal government under Obama will be running everything from Washington and farming our Coastline out to the highest bidders. Please recreational and charter need to band together to show the need for Change!<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-VARIANT: small-caps">Top Obama admin officials to report on sweeping national policy* <P style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=right><SPAN class=origin><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia">Allison Winter, E&E reporter<DIV style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #cccccc 0.75pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in"><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia">Top Obama <SPAN style="COLOR: #006600" title=http://www.eenews.net/EEDaily/2009/11/02/7/>administration officials will give a progress report this week on their efforts to create a national ocean policy, a plan that could lead to a system of zoning in the sea.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia"><o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia">A Senate Commerce subcommittee will check in on the ocean task force at a hearing Wednesday. National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration chief Jane Lubchenco and other top officials from the White House Council on Environmental Quality, Interior Department and Coast Guard are expected to testify.<o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia"><o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia">CEQ leads the multi-agency task force aimed at coordinating oceans policy. In September, the group issued an interim report with ideas for improving oceans protection (_E&ENews PM_, Sept. 17).<o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia"><o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia">The recommendations set lofty goals to protect ocean resources and declared it the policy of the United States to protect the health and biological diversity of ocean resources and support "sustainable, safe, secure and productive" uses of the ocean. The report also details requirements for a new ocean council that would coordinate federal policy related to oceans issues.<o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia">The task force and its report all stemmed from a memo President Obama issued in June. He directed the group of two-dozen, top-level administration officials to draft a national ocean policy and develop a framework for marine planning by the end of the year.<o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia"><o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia">The effort has ignited some opposition from lawmakers concerned that the oceans policy could curtail offshore energy development. A group of 69 House members sent a letter to CEQ Chairwoman Nancy Sutley last month, saying they fear the task force's proposals could inhibit offshore oil, gas and renewable energy development.<o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia"><o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia">The 10 Democrats and 59 Republicans who signed the letter said the interim report did not give enough support to other priorities, like <SPAN style="COLOR: #006600" title=http://www.eenews.net/EEDaily/2009/11/02/7/>economic development of ocean resources and recreational use of waters.<o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia">The interim report includes a call for federal agencies to use ecosystems-based <SPAN style="COLOR: #006600" title=http://www.eenews.net/EEDaily/2009/11/02/7/>management and new marine spatial planning systems, or ocean "zoning," to assess projects at sea.<o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia"><o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia">It also sets five areas of "special emphasis" for ocean conservation: climate change adaptation, regional ecosystem protection, water quality on land, and environmental stewardship in the Arctic and Great Lakes.<o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia">Marine experts have widely hailed the new ocean policy, calling it a historic, unprecedented effort from the White House on ocean conservation. But they say the administration will have to make a significant effort if it hopes to see some of the goals for ocean conservation come to fruition.<o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia"><o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia">For their part, agency officials have been vague on how the new ocean policy could affect individual decisions like whether to approve offshore energy development.<o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia"><o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia">Representatives from NOAA, the Interior Department and Defense Department have said the new ocean policy would not change their ongoing work to review permits for projects such as the Cape Wind proposal in Massachusetts.<o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia">But the changes could come later, according to Lubchenco. The process of siting and permitting similar projects in the future could take a very different approach after the task force creates recommendations for a "marine spatial planning" system that could essentially set up a system for zoning ocean resources.<o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia">The marine spatial planning framework -- which the task force will begin to put in motion by the end of the year -- will set parameters for how the federal government could approach ocean development at the ecosystem level, rather than just project by project in different isolated agencies.<o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia"><o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia">Last week, the task force wrapped up the last of its public meetings to gain input on the ocean plan. The hearing in Cleveland focused on Great Lakes issues -- also part of the task force's purview. Previous public hearings were held in Anchorage; San Francisco; Providence, R.I.; New Orleans; and Hawaii.<o></o><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-top-alt: solid #CCCCCC .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Georgia"><o></o>*</DIV>


----------

